# Emerson College Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Officer*
Emerson College 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 08/26/2021

*Job Number: *JR002354

*Target Hire Date*
- 0 days ago
*Join our community and experience Emerson College!*
Police Officers work in partnership with the Emerson community they serve to maintain order, protect students, faculty, staff and their property, prevent crime, reduce the fear of crime and improve the overall quality of life for the entire college community.
*Job Duties*

Respond to calls for assistance from the community
Conduct patrol activity on foot, by car and bicycle
Conduct preliminary investigations, gathering evidence, taking statements in compliance with relevant statutory and constitutional legal requirements
Identify and/or apprehend crime suspects, making arrests as necessary
Cooperate with other police agencies in matters relating to the apprehension of offenders and the investigation of offenses related to campus incidents
Diffuse potentially volatile situations with due regard for the safety of all involved
Completing mandated training assignments
Work in partnership with campus stakeholders and liaising with community groups
Enter and retrieve data from a variety of computer software programs
Participate in campus safety and welfare programs
Represent the Department at meetings as needed
*Primary Duties, Responsibilities and Tasks*

Possess and demonstrate ethical behavior and integrity
Ability to completing assigned duties
Ability to utilize sound judgment and engage in problem-solving
Ability to multi-task, be resourceful and show initiative
Ability to provide analytical and critical thinking
Ability to demonstrate organizational and time management skills
Ability to establish effective working relationships with all members of a culturally diverse institution
Must have good written and verbal communication skills 
*Essential Requirements*

Ability to obtain a valid Massachusetts motor vehicle operator's license and the ability to be insured by the College's automobile liability insurer
Ability to be warranted as a Special State Police Officer by Massachusetts State Police
Successful completion of annual fitness for duty assessments; including a background investigation, a psychological evaluation, and a medical release
Must meet the *April 1, 2020 State Police requirements for obtaining Special State Police Officer* powers as listed in 515 CMR 5.04: "General Standards for Appointment, (1) Applicant. Must not be less than 19 years old, a United States citizen, and an employee of an agency described in M.G.L. c. 22C, s56 through 68."
*Physical Requirements:*

Must be able to remain on feet for extended periods, stoop, kneel, crouch, lift, carry, push, pull, and climb stairs, balance, walk, and run
Must be able to access all facilities, on foot, to respond to emergency calls for service to include the uppermost floors of campus buildings when elevators are not available
Must be able to conduct visual surveillance of individuals and surroundings
Must be physically able to operate Department equipment
Work includes exposure to elements, such as severe weather/ temperatures and loud noises
Work environment can expose one to hazards and physical risks to personal safety
Must be physically fit and able to defend community members and one's self from attack or physical assault
Must be able to wear the required uniform
Must be able to work different shifts, including weekends, holidays, and overtime as required
*Required Prior Work Experience *
Training in a Municipal or State Police academy *OR *Associates Degree in Criminal Justice and 372.5 hours training at a Reserve Intermittent Academy.
*Please Note: *This position has an hourly rate of $23.50
Grade of Position: A15N40 Scheduled Weekly Hours: 40.00 Hiring Range: $51,100.00 - $53,600.00 This position will be exclusively represented by the American Coalition of Public Safety (ACOPS) for purposes of wages, hours and other terms and conditions of employment.


----------

